
I Did a Terrible Thing. How Can I Apologize? - johnny313
https://nytimes.com/2018/06/30/opinion/sunday/apologizing-apologies.html
======
duxup
I have to admit if a spouse left me while i was fighting cancer for someone
else ...I would likely just want them out of my life as much as possible.

------
allthenews
I don't know what is worse; the abandonment or the enabling by the therapist.

Shitty people all around. And the entire article comes off as selfish, this
guy didn't deserve the forgiveness he longed for.

------
sxcurry
Ok I’ll resist. Percent Christian in the US is now down to 70% and dropping
rapidly according to Pew. In another 10 years we’ll thankfully be able to say
this is not a Christian nation.

~~~
lisper
It never was (or at least was never intended to be).

[https://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeff-schweitzer/founding-
fath...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeff-schweitzer/founding-fathers-we-
are-n_b_6761840.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_Tripoli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_Tripoli)

~~~
orev
There’s a difference between stating a statistical fact and making a claim of
foundation. GP is talking about the stats, not making a statement about any
kind of official establishment.

------
cm2012
There's a reason Dante reserved the worst circle of hell for betrayers. I'm
glad that she took the time to apologize to her ex-wife. It's better than
nothing.

That said, the woman is promoting her new book on empathy, the implied claim
being that she is now an expert.

No. You don't get to profit off of your redemptive journey (which I truly hope
she doesn't think is complete). It boils the blood. I initially had a lot more
expletives in this part of my comment draft.

~~~
pacala
It's a she. [http://www.crisbeam.com/about](http://www.crisbeam.com/about)

~~~
cm2012
Thank you, edited.

